# Knife ID help again pls.



## phuree (Oct 1, 2019)

I bought it from an antique store.










I'm not sure if this is togoro.









last one


----------



## ojisan (Oct 2, 2019)

本カネ長 Hon Kanecho?
長 with lines at right and top is not a conventional kanji. It seems a logo used by Kanecho

定五郎 Sadagorou

のなかや Nonakaya


----------



## phuree (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you ojisan


----------

